# What Weapons do you teach



## saja (Jul 13, 2004)

I would like to know what weapons do you teach or learn at your school and what level do you learn them at?

 I teach Long Staff to 6th or 5th gups they will learn 6 hyung and at Midnight Blue Belt you learn Knife 2 hyungs, Cane 3 hyungs, Sword 5 hyungs, Fighting Fan 1 hyung, and Rope self-delfense

 Tang Soo!


----------

